# Flippn'out Haresplitter. A Review



## ERdept

I ordered this from Mr. Nathan, at Flippn'Out a while ago.

I prefer his slingshot because they are the pinnacle of workmanship and he always seeks change. I like people who strive for their personal best.

This is the Hare Splitter model. I specified that the grip fit my hand and submitted a mold of it. This mod will entail greater time and thus expense.

I also wanted the forks to be able to withstand a mistake as I intend this to last for many years. The result is below. There is a great about of surface area contacting the hand, which relieves hand strain and makes for more comfortable shooting, equaling longer shooting sessions.

The attachment points are over the top, side mounted, and tubes through the fork. I believe the handle is Spectraply and the forks to be G10?

Anyway, it is banded with Dankung tubing and of course the Supersure pouch.

From his workshop.....










To my paws.....


----------



## ERdept




----------



## Btoon84

very interested to see how this works for ya! It's a beauty! I love the design and the durability here.


----------



## capnjoe

I demand a video! Must see the accuracy that a hand molded slingshot yields. Is it better than any other production fork in regards to shot placement? I've thought about making a mold of my hand and reproducing it in a wooden shooter. Need input! Feed my brain!!!!


----------



## ERdept

capnjoe said:


> I demand a video! Must see the accuracy that a hand molded slingshot yields. Is it better than any other production fork in regards to shot placement? I've thought about making a mold of my hand and reproducing it in a wooden shooter. Need input! Feed my brain!!!!


Well, just cause I have a race car, doesn't mean I'm the best driver. Know what I mean!

I would buy another one, but have the fit even more tailored.

I tell you though, it feels better than any flat slingshot I have or have had.

I only have a cell phone to make a vid, which I tried before, It make people angry rather than happy due to the poor video quality.


----------



## Northerner

I think you are going to like the straight wrist design. It's just like pointing your finger at the target.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## WILD BILL

Beautiful piece!

Straight wrist is the way

Bill


----------



## flippinout

Glad you like it Cliff!

The forks are made from canvas micarta, with a dyed birch core for accent.

The great difference between the HareSplitter and any other straight wrist design, is that I build the slingshot around the shooter's preferred holding style(vertical, canted, gangsta) and the handle displays not only a change in orientation of the handle towards the shooter, but also to the right or left, depending on the shooters hand hold.

With that said, when it is built for your hand, it does make consistency easier to come by. However, accuracy, as we all know, comes from the shooter. So, if you can't shoot well to start with, the HareSplitter or any other straight wrist design will only make you more consistent at missing, as well as hitting. Practice makes better! Besides, life is too short to only shoot one slingshot...


----------



## Beanflip

flippinout said:


> Besides, life is too short to only shoot one slingshot...


 Yes it is. Looks beautiful.


----------



## capnjoe

Beanflip said:


> Besides, life is too short to only shoot one slingshot...


 Yes it is. Looks beautiful.
[/quote]Gotta go with that nugget. Life is way too short!
So, Nathan, was that an accidental discovery realized through building naturals? I have a couple of oddly canted forks and have wondered how they would perform.
From the looks of that shooter I should be able to utilize the odd forks and make them work, right? The forks follow the same basic shape as yours, just in the raw..
Very interesting design.


----------



## f00by

Great for people with reduced flexibility in the wrist and fingers. Could probably shoot that thing all day.


----------



## lightgeoduck

capnjoe said:


> Besides, life is too short to only shoot one slingshot...


 Yes it is. Looks beautiful.
[/quote]Gotta go with that nugget. Life is way too short!
So, Nathan, was that an accidental discovery realized through building naturals? I have a couple of oddly canted forks and have wondered how they would perform.
From the looks of that shooter I should be able to utilize the odd forks and make them work, right? The forks follow the same basic shape as yours, just in the raw..
Very interesting design.
[/quote]

It definitely will work with a natural that has the proper "cant" That's how I discovered my "LGD knuckle Grip" Back in the day when I first started shooting (little over a year ago).

I then commissioned Nate shortly after to make me a CUSTOM to cater to that style.... Though you may not be comfortable putting your finger between the forks (which honestly is a comfortable way of shooting it) it still goes by the same concept of a straight wrist..

ER.. that is a fine little shooter you have there, and I bet comfortable to hold. I remember when Nate posted the first stages of that idea.. and it definitely looks killer with his 3G fork tips...

Great review

LGD

EDIT: If you do watch my first vids, that was back when I really sucked







the slingshot truly was a new concept for me







.... since then I have improved drastically (May still suck though, but thats all relative now







)

LGDedit


----------



## Dayhiker

Cliff, that is one fine looking piece of work. No question in my mind that Nathan is the best of the best when it comes to building slingshots and what makes him even better is his great artistic sense.


----------



## quarterinmynose

looks killer, I would love to see a video review and some shooting.


----------



## rapidray

so is the hare splitter a customer order or is production around the corner? I have seen his video and is over a year old. Just wondering. Yes I would like one.


----------



## The Warrior

That is completely awesome. Would love to see a photo of it drawn.


----------



## rapidray

go to you tube and type in hare splitter and he has 2 video's out on it.


----------



## Beanflip

I am seeing this again and that sling is RIDICULOUS!


----------



## rapidray

Beanflip said:


> I am seeing this again and that sling is RIDICULOUS!


well variety is a spice of life. I think it is cool looking. what a boring world this would be if everyone like the same thing. I would really like to handle one and see how it feels in the hand. Shooting it might be fun also!


----------



## Beanflip

Check at Simpleshot.com or contact Nathan. I am sure he can answer all your questions.


----------



## flippinout

The HareSplitter is a custom build only. It is made around your shooting style and hand. The HareSplitter that is made for one man may be rubbish in the hand of another. Contact me if interested. I am only taking 25 commissioned custom orders this coming year and nearly half are accounted for at present.


----------



## Incomudro

Wow, that is one beautiful Slingshot!

Just love the contours, and really like the idea of the micarta for the forks to add durability there.


----------



## Saderath

That is really beautiful! I love the design! I have a natural koumaria wood fork drying that has that kind of angle. After seeing this i cant wait to start working on it.


----------

